# Horsebox Hire with a Driver WANTED



## CSH2101 (22 March 2016)

I am looking for a Horsebox to hire that comes with a driver, to take 3 horses to and from a sponsored ride in Hertfordshire. 
Does anyone know of any companies that offer this service? 
It will be a pick up from Broxbourne to be taken to Albury, Herts and then to return back to Broxbourne on the 24th April. 
Thanks for any details you can provide! Claire


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 March 2016)

There used to be a hire place in Welwyn and he would drive for you if you needed a driver I think it was called equination ?? not sure if he is still there though it was about 4 years ago. are you doing the bluebell ride by any chance.


----------



## CSH2101 (22 March 2016)

Yes, there are 3 of us wanting to do the bluebell ride, but need transport. Even if we have to get 2 x 3.5 tonne horse boxes. None of us want to drive though so do need a driver as well. 
Thanks I will look up equination in Welwyn. &#128522;


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 March 2016)

It's a lovely ride I have done it a few times I will ask around for you


----------



## CSH2101 (23 March 2016)

Thank you so much &#128522;


----------

